

A free Hacker News app for Android - ctrager
http://ifdefined.com/blog/post/A-Hacker-News-app-for-Android.aspx
It's in the Market. It's my first Android app, so I'd be grateful for feedback.
======
TobiasCassell
A misleading title, a shameful tease.

Not available for HTC G1. I believe most Android phones out there in the wild
are 1st generation, be sure to let us know when you release a version for us
early adopter-types..

(Edit) I didn't intend to sound so snarky here, I just really wanted your app,
its very beautiful.. Thank you for building it.

~~~
ctrager
Ok. Maybe even tonight.

~~~
TobiasCassell
Thank you, you are speedy.. I bookmarked your homepage and I'll keep checking.

~~~
ctrager
I just republished, for Android 1.6 (G1)

~~~
TobiasCassell
Wow! This is great, in the time it took me to go see 'Avatar' in Imax3D you
iterated your way right into taking up permanent real estate on my G1's
homescreen!

Thank you very much Mr Trager, I like what you did. I have been using another
Icombinator IPhone/Android App but yours is more pleasing to the eye.

One concern, it seems I have a choice of running the Op's links or the
comments? But not both at the same time? In this respect the other Fella's
mobile App seems like a better UI..

Thanks again..

~~~
ctrager
Is there a way you could send me a screenshot that illustrated what you mean?

~~~
TobiasCassell
Email sent..

------
archon810
An offtopic here, but I just wanted to say I was pleasantly surprised with how
blazing fast your blog is (including leaving comments).

I was even more surprised when I saw what it was running on:
<http://www.dotnetblogengine.net> (because I'd never heard of it and not
because it's .NET - the speed actually makes sense now).

------
ecaron
Note to all Android app makers: Please include a QR code. If the Weather
Channel is hip enough to show their QR code on-air
([http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/03/weather-channel-
distribut...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/03/weather-channel-distributes-
android-app-via-on-screen-qr-code/)), you can put your own on your website.

------
Calamitous
Oh good. There was still a little time left in my day that wasn't being sucked
away by Hacker News.

That takes care of that!

------
ctrager
I just uploaded a newer version to the market that should work with Android
1.6 (G1). However, I couldn't compile for 1.1 and 1.5. The compiler complained
about my "res" folder. If folks want to point me in the right direction, how
to learn more about this stuff, how to handle versioning with Android and the
Market, I'm open.

------
portman
Fantastic! HN does not scale well at all to the Droid/Nexus resolutions.
Thanks for doing this.

Maybe I'm the only one, but I _much_ prefer reading black text on a white
background. The inverted color scheme is hard on my eyes.

~~~
ctrager
According to the following the white-on-black display uses less power. Also, I
found that once I altered a little bit of the default color scheme I had to
alter ALL of it somehow, like changing the background and text color would
mess up the border and highlighting color. It's an area where I need to do
some more learning.

[http://blog.javia.org/nexus-one-display-and-subpixel-
pattern...](http://blog.javia.org/nexus-one-display-and-subpixel-pattern/)

------
dejb
Where is the App? How do I get it? One of those barcode things would be nice.

~~~
georgecmu
as the article says, "Just search for Hacker News". There's a search bar in
the Android Market app -- type it in there and press enter.

edit: I think it may only be available for Android 2.x systems, so if you have
a G1 like me, you're out of luck

------
johnwatson11218
Hacker News is one of the best looking sites on my G1.

For some reason I have never been able to post comments from the phone. I have
to go pull up a full browser to post. Any ideas why? Is it just me?

~~~
joezydeco
Logging in from a G1 is broken, I've seen the same thing.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I can log in and post from both my G1 and my Nexus, but I run Cyanogen on my
G1, if that makes any difference.

------
spuz
Looks very nice, but where are the vote counts / buttons?

~~~
ctrager
Voting would require allowing you to login, a whole 'nother degree of
difficulty, especially given the architecture of going thru the proxy at
heroku.

If enough people seem to care, I might attempt supporting logging in. And
charge 99 cents for it....

~~~
grinich
This should be in the iPhone app soon.

~~~
ctrager
I saw your app before I started working on mine. You did a nice job. You set
the bar pretty high!

------
gcb
Why?

my not-as-smart nokia running opera mobile reads hacker news and I can even
vote via ajax (sans page reload).

That said. Your app looks good.

~~~
notauser
The real question is not why, but why not?

(I've been meaning to do this for a while but I'm still awaiting delivery of
my round tuit, so thank you to the submitter.)

